# tips to protect my new leather sofa



## lynn86 (Jan 28, 2011)

can anyone give me advice on how to protect it when kitten jumps on it im worried it will get scratched. any advice welcome


----------



## sarahdisco (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi Lynn, 

I've just posted on your other thread but try to instigate a regular trimming of pusscats claws. As he's a kitten it will be easy to "train" but what we do is have a quarterly deep trim where we take the claws down qite far and once a week we nip the edges so that they arent so sharp! Kitten claws can be very needle like!

t sounds like your having problems with kitten jumping rather than scratching so I think this should do it. Remember to make sure you have scratch posts - have a couple at least - we have a scratch post and a taller activity centre. This gives them lots to do.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2011)

I am currently worrying about my new sofa but all i have done is cut their claws and put a scratching post on the corner where maudey likes to scratch, and have two like this on the floor plus they have a cat tree in the bedroom for major scratching.


----------



## lynn86 (Jan 28, 2011)

when u say you cut them quite far how far du mean as i thought there was a bit of the nail u had to watch cause it bleeds


----------



## lynn86 (Jan 28, 2011)

lol my sofa is new too hehe yer he has a scratch post and i also covered bits of laminite with carpet so he can scratch them too im going to get him a activity center need to save first they are dear


----------



## sarahdisco (Jan 4, 2010)

Lynn, I've posted a link on your other thread regarding claw trimming. xxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2011)

lynn86 said:


> lol my sofa is new too hehe yer he has a scratch post and i also covered bits of laminite with carpet so he can scratch them too im going to get him a activity center need to save first they are dear


It all depends on what you are looking for Zooplus have a good range and ebay has a good range too, I would look for one you like in your price range and then ask if anyone here has one and if the cats like it and how well made and sturdy it is as I would imagine that at least one of us will have it or had it.


----------



## ehasler (Nov 1, 2010)

My girlfriend trims the claws on her two - it does help, but needs to be done every couple of weeks. We've also got a few scratching posts so they have only tried scratching my sofas once or twice.

They also jump up the back of one of them using their claws to give them a helping hand, so I've put a thick cotton throw over the sofa. I picked a couple up from Ikea - they were around £25 each, and these have really helped.


----------

